# aplikuje na tę/tą ofertę pracy



## delicja

I would swear that you say tą ofertę( ta oferta--feminine)

but i see that a lot of websites say tę ofertę what is correct?

google results for tę, nothing comes up under tą

http://www.google.com/#hl=pl&rlz=1R...=tę+ofertę+pracy&gs_rfai=&fp=84b6061cca950461


----------



## Oletta

_T*ę *ofert_*ę *is correct, but people make mistakes and say _t*ą*_. (It's because it's _t*a*_ oferta and it's easier for many people to say _t*ą*_ whereas it should go together with _the last sound of ofert_*ę*, similarly:

_t*ę *prac*ę*
t*ę* ksiażk*ę*
t*ę* _paczk*ę*


----------



## delicja

that is amazing.. i myself thought it was tą and everyone else i asked thought it was tą but the tę is the correct way for sure?


----------



## Oletta

Yes. But I also catch myself on saying or writing _t*ą*_, it's our (Polish) bad habit.

PS. Like in the song: "Tę pszczółkę, którą tu widzimy zowią Maja..."


----------



## NotNow

This is discussed on page 74 on the following link:

http://seelrc.org:8080/grammar/pdf/compgrammar_polish.pdf


----------



## majlo

I think it's also been brought up in the PWN on-line counselling service, and as far as I know the expert stated that _tą _was also acceptable. To me it's a truly exceptional issue in Polish language, one of a kind, you could say. It's the only word that I differentiate depending on what circumstances it's used under - speaking or writing. To me it's always _tą _in the former, and _tę _in the latter.


----------



## Ben Jamin

delicja said:


> that is amazing.. i myself thought it was tą and everyone else i asked thought it was tą but the tę is the correct way for sure?


In the once existing standard of "literary Polish" in the 20th century "tą" was a form of the instrumental case (narzędnik), while tę was accusative (biernik). The form "tą" has, however, been used in colloquial speech in a very long time. People adhering to the old norm still use "tę" in accusative in writing, specially in formal writing. The grass root press, however, and dissolution of writing norms will probably lead to disappearing of "tę" in a short time.

When I see the word aplikuje (aplikuję) in this context I see in my mind the words that should follow "aplikuję o pozycję jako egzekutywny oficer w tej kompanii". Polacy nie gęsi?


----------



## delicja

its for a website so you translate different keys and one of them is apply for this job so I cant use the title there it needs to be aplikuj o tę/tą pracę


----------



## majlo

delicja said:


> translate different keys


What keys?


It would've been much more legible if you'd used punctuation, and possibly capitalization. 

And it doesn't need to be _Aplikuj o tę pracę_ because it can be _Złóż podanie_ for example.


----------



## delicja

where exactely would you use punctuation in the sentence aplikuj o te prace?

most job search sites us "aplikuj" these days


----------



## majlo

delicja said:


> where exactely would you use punctuation in the sentence aplikuj o te prace?



Hehe, I didn't mean the sentence _Aplikuj o tę pracę_, but your entire post which I had to read a couple of times in order to extract the intended meaning. And I still don't know if I've succeeded in doing that because I have no clue what you mean by the "keys".




delicja said:


> most job search sites us "aplikuj" these days


So be among the scanty ones which use Polish language properly.


----------



## JakubikF

aplikuj - that's old-fashioned I would say. Be modern! Say "eplajuj dla pracy"....


----------



## Piotr_WRF

JakubikF said:


> aplikuj - that's old-fashioned I would say. Be modern! Say "eplajuj dla pracy"....



Really, no need to be sarcastic here.


----------



## majlo

Sarcastic?  That was clearly said in jest hehe.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

majlo said:


> Sarcastic?  That was clearly said in jest hehe.



"Said in jest" can sometimes hurt, too. I simply had the feeling that the respective post was meant to make fun out of the OP's intent to use the phrase she wanted, even when it's not what I'd have used for a translation into Polish.


----------



## majlo

You should _apply_ some sense of humor.


----------



## delicja

Most of the newer job sites say "aplikuj" actually so far all of them did that i worked with. I think the langauge is evolving and this word is acceptable to use.


----------



## majlo

If you repeat yourself, let me repeat myself. 

"So be among the scanty ones which use Polish language properly."


----------

